# Might be interested in a Worldmark Marble Falls Nov 9/10 only



## Sandy VDH (Oct 26, 2016)

Smallest unit required.  2 days only Wed Nov 9 and Thurs 10.

Its is showing as open during inventory special timeframe.

Wondering what someone would charge me, before I decide to go.  

PM me for any offer.


----------

